#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-08
<khaled1> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2012-03-07
<MohamedAlaa98> hi guys :D
<MohamedAlaa98> anybody here?
#ubuntu-sa 2013-03-06
<Ahmed_> Salam ALikum
